# Nova Scotia Archery Clubs???



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Kings Archers in New Minas, Greenwood Archery Club, Glooscap Archery club in Windsor.

Check out www.aans.ca for the provincial association for club info and other stuff.

The main forum for Maritimers to talk about archery is the one I started:shade:
Archery For All (AFA) http://archery.14.forumer.com If you want questions answered for the Maritimes, that's the place to go.

Hope this helps?

Cheers,

Claude


----------



## basolisk (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes thank you


----------

